# Lowering questions



## REDLS1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I was wondering if I put eibach lowering springs ( 1 inch) will I have to get camber arms and struts ?????


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO those are one of the worst springs to get for our GTO. They may be fine on other cars but they have never had over all good reviews on a goat. 20mm (3/4") is the lowest recommended without replacing the dampers with ones made for that low. There aren't "camber arms". You'd need at the least adjustable rear control arm bushings. If the front needed more you'd need an adjustable strut bushing. Tire clearances may be a problem with larger tires and ride will be compromised, even more if running large rims.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I agree with Svede.... My question to guys when they are modifying their car is .... What is the goal ? Most don't know, so my answer is if it is not going to improve handling of the car, why do it?

Not sure which are the best, but Pedders was my choice for suspension upgrades.


----------

